# things that break



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

what are some majore parts thats break in the drivetrain when you have 600 hp at the wheel got a tran.that will hold 950 hp


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just about everything! You added 200 hp over the stock stuff.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I reckon Ill find out when it breaks lol


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you drag race and or beat on it, I would worry about breaking drivetrain stuff. Also 04's have weaker drivetrain componets after the transmission than the 05-06's. There are many people with stock drivetrain componets with well over X amount of power over stock. I just finished reading about this guy that has 745rwhp that is still on stock drivetrain.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah suppose to get a twin turbo in january and was going to start replacing some things little by little thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do susupension, wider rims, and good tires before adding that kinda power, or you will just waste it by spinning.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, rear drive train is going to be the weak link. We offer 300m axle stubs and cv's plus an aluminum driveshaft that can handle up to 900hp. We build alot of pieces to help your car perform better. Here is a link to our site. Take a look around and if you have any questions please give me a call.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------

